# Aurora Assault Marines and Dread



## odinsgrandson (Jun 9, 2009)

Well, here they are. I don't know that I need to say much else.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Great work, that looks awesome. Any more?


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

i must say, well done! but where are the jump packs from? they dont look like the gw ones  plus rep anyway man!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Nice work as usual! Love the tones in the green, absolutely captivating!+rep


----------



## Otep (Mar 18, 2008)

i believe the jump packs are from maxi mini (spelling?) 

i really dig the green you painted... looks like you spent alot of time blending


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

That's proper stunning brushwork that pal! Nice to see a different chapter too 

+repititis!


----------



## odinsgrandson (Jun 9, 2009)

Max Mini sounds right on the jump packs, but I'm not really sure myself. My client sent them to me.

As for more of these guys, my favorites so far are the Terminators (I posted them up here a little while ago). I already have an Aurora Chapter section of my gallery, and it will be expanding as we go.


----------



## yapyap23 (Jul 18, 2010)

WOW. That's so cool!!


----------

